# Results from church



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I ask my brothhers and sisters in Christ to continue to pray for my feet.The diabetic ulcers have healed quit a bit on my feet which has kept me out of work and off the water .But not out of church or out of his word .I will be crying out to Jesus .For I give him all the glory .


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Prayers continuing BK!
RT


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

God Bless


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Prayers sent!


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

prayers sent


----------



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

He is God and He is faithful , healer and restorer. Amen.


----------



## Roper57 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Prayers Sent*

Prayers Sent


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Praying that God will heal and restore you.


----------



## East Texan (Oct 13, 2010)

Prayer sent.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Prayer sent


----------

